# My Wineador Build - Newair 281E



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have finally taken the plunge and have started building my wineador. I know there are a lot of these threads in progress so I hope you guys arent sick of them.
I ordered my newair last week and paid for it with credit card points...:whoo::whoo:I ordered my drawers from Forrest last week and rush delivered them so it may be some time before they come in. I just unpackaged the box and fired it up. The temp control seems a little off but I'll give it some time and then throw my hygro in to see where it really stands.

Anyways, this will be my thread where I will post updates on the project. Pics are below. I am excited to get the build underway.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

looks good to me man !


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Never sick of a wineador build! Anxious to see the progress!


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

I have the 280. Is the 281 better or is it just the extra Shelf Slots? I might have to get one to put next to my 280


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just hooked up the fan. I'm hoping the wood pieces I glue on to make it stand aren't too tall and will fit underneath the hides drawer when I get them in.


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

looking good. I will be following in your foot steps in about 1 week when I start to build mine.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Cool. I never thought of Putting Fans in it. So far I've done fine without. What is the benefit of fans?


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hiroshiro said:


> Cool. I never thought of Putting Fans in it. So far I've done fine without. What is the benefit of fans?


Better circulation I suppose. Most of my humidification media will be in the bottom so it should help even it all out.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Got the drawers in yesterday! They are being seasoned as we speak. I put three trays of distilled water in it. Planning on letting them sit for 3-4 days and then adding media. As of this morning...top is showing 77%....bottom is showing 80%


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hiroshiro said:


> Cool. I never thought of Putting Fans in it. So far I've done fine without. What is the benefit of fans?


I don't know who came up with this, but over the years, it's become common practice. Thankfully, I held off, being the dubious, doubting Thomas, prove it to me, science type. Sure enough, once I got mine and discovered the level of circulation provided by the existing fan, I quickly determined them not worth the bother. The amount of space even one fan costs is equivalent to a box of petit coronas.

Another issue I considered is the fact that you can have too much circulation. Excessive air flow increases the rate of oxidation and hinders the effects of long term aging.

Great thread and awesome set up, Will! Congrats.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I don't know who came up with this, but over the years, it's become common practice. Thankfully, I held off, being the dubious, doubting Thomas, prove it to me, science type. Sure enough, once I got mine and discovered the level of circulation provided by the existing fan, I quickly determined them not worth the bother. The amount of space even one fan costs is equivalent to a box of petit coronas.
> 
> Another issue I considered is the fact that you can have too much circulation. Excessive air flow increases the rate of oxidation and hinders the effects of long term aging.
> 
> Great thread and awesome set up, Will! Congrats.


It may get yanked out of there once I get it seasoned but we will see. With no media in it at all it was holding a solid 65%...I'm guessing that will change with drawers and sticks in there.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

wctaylor89 said:


> It may get yanked out of there once I get it seasoned but we will see. With no media in it at all it was holding a solid 65%...I'm guessing that will change with drawers and sticks in there.


Put everything in there and check. I'd give it overnight to get a good reading. If you're low, simply take out the drawers and wipe down all cedar with a new, well rinsed sponge. Replace and re-read. You should be ready to go.

As adamant as I am about NOT wiping the inside of a humidor, I am as much an advocate of wiping drawers and not fidgeting about with silly passive seasoning. Who cares if a drawer warps a millimeter, or two? Not this guy.

What did you do to purge the plastic odor? I packed mine with wadded news paper and let it sit for 3 weeks.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Put everything in there and check. I'd give it overnight to get a good reading. If you're low, simply take out the drawers and wipe down all cedar with a new, well rinsed sponge. Replace and re-read. You should be ready to go.
> 
> As adamant as I am about NOT wiping the inside of a humidor, I am as much an advocate of wiping drawers and not fidgeting about with silly passive seasoning. Who cares if a drawer warps a millimeter, or two? Not this guy.
> 
> What did you do to purge the plastic odor? I packed mine with wadded news paper and let it sit for 3 weeks.


Will do. I packed with newspaper for 2 weeks and put in a baking soda box for keeping a fridge smelling better. Smell is all gone for the most part.


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

seasoning mine as we speak..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Puroprince said:


> seasoning mine as we speak..


Dude! Off your ass right now and start your own thread and show us MORE PICHERS!

What the hell's a matter with you???


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking good man. keep us updated


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Reading all these WINEADOR threads is making me re-think about getting rid of my 3 humidors and building my own Wineador.... decisions, decisions!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> Reading all these WINEADOR threads is making me re-think about getting rid of my 3 humidors and building my own Wineador.... decisions, decisions!


Yeah, thats what I said too but guess what?
I still have 3 Humi's (60,100,200), did a Newair wineador (500) and have a 60 quart cooler 2/3rds full of just boxes of sticks. Im still holding out on wineador build #2 trying to catch a deal on a Koldfront 32 bottle for the boxes. I really want to get it down to just the wineadors and 1 humi.


----------



## Ajaxconan (Aug 8, 2013)

FlipMo said:


> Reading all these WINEADOR threads is making me re-think about getting rid of my 3 humidors and building my own Wineador.... decisions, decisions!


I got a 100 count humi and jumped straight into a new air you: I would simply scour craigs list for a fridge of your linking: Whats the point in spending 100 bucks or so for a 100 count humi when you can get one that holds 500 or so?


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Final pics! Need to buy more cigars!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks awesome, Will. Very nice setup and lots of good sticks in there. 

You using kitty litter? That's what I did and it's held perfect right from the start.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Yep...first time using KL. Still a little high from seasoning the drawers but down at 68 this afternoon. Hopefully it will be rock solid this time tomorrow.


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

nice setup great looking stash too


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Ajaxconan said:


> I got a 100 count humi and jumped straight into a new air you: I would simply scour craigs list for a fridge of your linking: Whats the point in spending 100 bucks or so for a 100 count humi when you can get one that holds 500 or so?


So I pulled the trigger and bought a wine fridge. I went with the Whynter 28. I've already ordered (and received) my HF beads, PG solution, Xikar digital hygrometer... the rectangle one... so all I"m waiting for now is the 6 drawers from Forrest. Hopefully I'll get them by Christmas *fingers crossed* I'm also thinking about getting a decal for the wineador. It's between the LG #9 or an Opus X logo. In the meantime... time to buy more sticks to fill up my new wineador!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome builds guys.
I just picked up a Newair 281E myself and ordered drawers from Forrest.
One thing I haven't seen mentioned is the plastic tabs in the front of the wine rack slots that help hold the racks firmly in place. 
Do these need to get pulled for the drawers / shelves to fit properly and if so how is the best way to do it ?
And to the OP - did you wind up pulling the extra fan ?
I got a computer fan with a 3 speed switch I was planning on setting up on a timer on low and letting it run a couple times a day for 15-30 minutes to help circulaste but was on the fence if it was really needed or not.
Thanks for any tips you BOTL's can give a noob.


----------

